# Antenna and Receiver Compatibility



## duckhunter (Jul 25, 2014)

I have a 211k receiver at my home and I'm wanting to use it in my workshop, so I purchased a used 1000.4 eastern arc satellite dish off of ebay. I know that is has 3 coax connections for the 3 satellites, but I am not sure what I need to do get the dish signal to the receiver. I assume I will have 3 coax cables coming from the dish, but the receiver obviously only has 1 coax input. Do I need to hook up to all 3 different satellites on the LNB? Or is there a piece of hardware I need in between the dish and the receiver? Looking for any help. Thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

just use one cable, the LNBF has the switch inside, run Install wizard(or check switch)


----------



## duckhunter (Jul 25, 2014)

So just use any of the 3 coax attachments on the LNB?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Assuming all the ports work, yes, I don't think it should matter... but I typically would start from one end and work my way to the other as I added receivers.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

I also suggest calling DISH and scheduling for DISH to install your dish 1000.4. Your question suggests you do not have the knowledge to accomplish this.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

assuming the dish installed/aimed properly by you (read posts here for DIY - plenty of info), connect one cable, run tests and come back here


----------

